# I’m new here, just saying hi!



## Charcoal&Trigg (Jul 4, 2021)

I’m Jessica and my kitty’s name is Charcoal. She is a grey/slightly calico domestic short hair and I love that girl so much. She is 13 months old, and the most peculiar cat I have ever had. She has so much energy and loves to play fetch with her little nerf balls. She’s a great jumper and can climb vertically with ease. I know a lot of cats enjoy that activity, but I never personally had one before. Every morning I wake up to her cuddled on me and I just love those moments because she isn’t much of a daytime cuddler these days. She would rather play fetch and she loves to play hide and seek with her enormous black lab of a brother, Trigger. She holds her own when it comes to this high energy dog. She won’t hesitate to smack him in the snout if he gets too booty sniffy with her. They play for hours, then they will sleep next to each other, it’s really precious. I have some questions regarding some rather strange activities that my sweet girl enjoys, that I would like to ask in the forum, so I hope to talk with you all more soon.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Sounds as if you have a great cat there. Welcome to the forum.
My cat plays fetch too. I think it's a sign of higher intelligence in cats who do that!


----------



## Charcoal&Trigg (Jul 4, 2021)

Mosi said:


> Sounds as if you have a great cat there. Welcome to the forum.
> My cat plays fetch too. I think it's a sign of higher intelligence in cats who do that!


Thank you! I am lucky to have her. I never had a cat that played fetch before, but it makes for a fun game as she thinks she’s an acrobat too.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Welcome, Jessica! Charcoal is beautiful. She is lucky to have you and you are lucky to have such a loving little girl as well!


----------

